# fear while jumping and getting speed



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi guys, 
this year I spent a bit more time in the park with the instructor (I am not a fan of park). 
I am not scared of height or jumps, I use to dive into the water from 35 feet, head first. 
I rationalize it's almost two distinct kinds of fear: being too fast before the jump, then fear of landing in the wrong way since in the air I feel getting more speed. FOr this reason I try to brake as soon as I touch ground, falling down in most cases. 

Consider I am also not an expert, so I am not comfortable in riding switch, and I am getting used to go fast on flat using my edges rather than going board-flat. I still remember how painful it was the first week every time I was on the flat. So I am also thinking my fear at the lending is the fact that I am supposed to land flat, then I try to stay on an edge. 
Watching vids, it seems pros are floating in the air, but I am sure they are going freakingly fast. 

It's just practice? is there any hint/suggestion you might share? should I forgo my instinct to stop as soon as I land? 
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

lorcar said:


> It's just practice? is there any hint/suggestion you might share? should I forgo my instinct to stop as soon as I land?
> thanks a lot in advance




You're right on track. You don't want to speed check too quickly after stomping. Makes sure to ride 10-20 feet (if you've got it) and get your legs back under you before you react. It's not a bad idea to hold a minor edge, either. Nothing too deep, but a little will help ensure you're tracking correctly.

One way to practice this would be to find a natural step down of some degree. Doesn't need to be huge, just a small drop where you can ride/ollie off. Practice hitting it and engaging a sidewall within the first couple feet of landing. This doesn't mean to turn, just to make sure you're not completely flat. You already mentioned that you do this, so keep at it.

Also of note, being able to conquer the fear is just as important as muscle memory at high speed. If you're not comfortable yet, give it more time. Even the most veteran riders can get wrapped around a tree. Take your time and ride safe.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

If you aren't feeling comfortable, there is usually a very good reason. In your case, it seems as though you are not comfortable at high speeds yet. No matter how much you do not fear heights, this is only a small part of successfully completing jumps. My suggestion to you would be, stay out of the park for a little and get really comfortable at high speeds. Without that comfort, there is no way that you are ever going to be comfortable on jumps because clearing jumps requires speed. Don't rush into anything. The key to park riding is having good fundamentals.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

yea just get used to riding fast and maybe start with some smaller jumps and work your way up.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

lol. my first time in the park today, my brother put me straight on a box until i got it right. he's havin me do repeated 360's (on the ground) to get used to riding switch.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Zak said:


> lol. my first time in the park today, my brother put me straight on a box until i got it right. he's havin me do repeated 360's (on the ground) to get used to riding switch.


If you do a 360 how are you riding switch?

Fact of the matter is you don't have edge control which is a key fundamental in riding park. Any rider worth a damn knows how to go fast on edge and control the board, you haven't gotten to that level of comfort.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks to above post I am now secure that my riding is worth a damn, thank you breckenridge avenger... btw Grand Timber Lodge and Empire Burger is the shit.

P.S. Can I live with you?

P.P.S. Like even in a tent outside in your yard.

P.P.P.S. Please?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

im working my way up, rails/boxes first, then little jumps then a combo of both then huge features. still learning to ride fast, things get sketchy when your not wearing a helmet to protect your noggin.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> Thanks to above post I am now secure that my riding is worth a damn, thank you breckenridge avenger... btw Grand Timber Lodge and Empire Burger is the shit.
> 
> P.S. Can I live with you?
> 
> ...


Empire burger sucks ass and GTL is a fucking eyesore.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

hmmm, i think thats a yes?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

fattrav said:


> hmmm, i think thats a yes?


Didnt say no thats for sure.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

That's what I was wondering, should I start packing now?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> That's what I was wondering, should I start packing now?


Go for it Colorado lets us shoot trespassers first and ask questions later.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Go for it Colorado lets us shoot trespassers first and ask questions later.


All that and while you're high too right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want to be a fucktard go for it.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you want to be a fucktard go for it.


this doesn't seem like a response of someone who is high. maybe a pine cone up in the area where the sun don't shine. either that or the angriest stoner i've seen...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I like to actually be active and not sit around on my ass on a couch like 90% of the dumb fucks with their card up here. I also like not having my house smell like shit.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I like to actually be active and not sit around on my ass on a couch like 90% of the dumb fucks with their card up here. I also like not having my house smell like shit.


I'll rake your fucking yard dude what the fuck do you want from me.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Zak said:


> lol. my first time in the park today, my brother put me straight on a box until i got it right. he's havin me do repeated 360's (on the ground) to get used to riding switch.


Do you know why they call it an xbox 360....


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> I'll rake your fucking yard dude what the fuck do you want from me.


if i were in his shoes, id want you to be her......


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> I'll rake your fucking yard dude what the fuck do you want from me.


And take work away from my illegal Mexicans fuck that. They are hard working non English speaking illegals.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And take work away from my illegal Mexicans fuck that. They are hard working non English speaking illegals.


Those little bastards can macguyver up a burrito in 2 minutes flat with whatever you've got lying around. They can make dead squirrel taste like the holy union of steak and lobster.


----------



## bellaisa (Mar 4, 2011)

BurtonAvenger is my favorite poster now.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

He's a person not a piece of laminated paper, what's wrong with you... Well... I can just like.. mooch off of you and bitch about skiers.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

*Getting back on topic...*

I went up Seymour for some night riding yesterday evening, and I decided I was going to hit the top Northlands jump with enough speed to clear the knuckle this time. It's a 20 to 25-footer, depending on grooming. Well, I succeeded too well. Went up, felt like I was about to hit the lift chairs. I could see the 'ground' way the hell down there, coming up fast. Muttering to myself "I'm gonna die, I'm gonna die, I'm gonna break both legs...". I was pretty sure I'd cleared the landing area entirely. Well, I came down and survived (not the greatest landing, but I'll take it). On the way up the chair, I eyeballed where I'd landed (almost no-one there last night, so my track was still pretty visible). Turns out I'd gotten barely a third of the way down the landing slope. Yeesh! Whadda woos!

Anyway, the point is, it feels a lot worse than it turns out to be. After that I was able to get up enough speed for the jump without fainting fom fear :laugh:


----------

